# Here we goooo... a 50# caught!



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

For us "yanks" up here, I'm just passing some info.

A confirmed 50# rock was caught on a live bunker in the western sound today from a boat.

'Nuff said.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I like what I here it changes my plans for tomorrow I will start targeting the Stripers now going to my striper spot in the morning


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Who, What, When, Where, How...... Nice to see they have made it up there. Have fun!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Made it up where? That's a HUDSON strain fish! And at 50 lbs, a true "cow"....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*50 #*

True cow, more like a true whale. That would be a really chore to land at sea or land.

Jason - how's it going?


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Jason - sorry I didn't reply your who, what where...

A local B&T owner from Manhassett Bay in NY. 

It inhaled a live bunker.


----------

